# Looking for club to join



## cr4zygui (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey guys,

I was looking for  a club to join right after this deer season so I can do some hog hunting and all the rest.  Since the economy isn't that great I am willing to pay no more than $600 per year for the year hunt.  I am looking for clubs with GOOD population of deers, hogs, turkey, and small game.  I love being in the outdoors and Also have a child that I would like to take out when she gets older.  I am planning to be a long time club member if I can hold on.  Please pm me any info you have to offer.  The pm will goes straight to my email or you can just give me a call at 404-424-3645.  I try to keep it within 2 hours from ATL but don't mine if its just a tad more.

Nang


----------



## cr4zygui (Dec 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## cr4zygui (Dec 14, 2011)

ttt


----------



## cr4zygui (Dec 16, 2011)

ttt


----------



## cr4zygui (Dec 18, 2011)

Bump


----------



## cr4zygui (Dec 21, 2011)

ttt


----------



## cr4zygui (Dec 26, 2011)

C'mon guys help me out here


----------



## cr4zygui (Jan 2, 2012)

Tttttttt


----------



## 06 Strat (Jan 7, 2012)

*Club in Putnam Cnty Needs 4 members for 2012*

We are a small club with only 8 members total that has been in existance for 44 years.  The 360 acres are divided into 9 equal sections.  Each member hunts their own section. Section selection is determined by seniority. You are allowed to hunt other members section with that members explicit permission.  Camp available with electricity.  Logging roads run through property so access is not a problem.  Approximately 60% 15+ year old pine, the balance good hardwoods with creek bottoms.  We are a modified QDM club with spead/point minimums and doe limits.  We are primarily family based, looking for men that want to teach their sons/daughters the art of deer hunting.  Membership is ~$600.00 per member, children of members under 16 hunt that members section and there is no charge for them.  Members are not allowed to bring guest hunters until the first Monday after Thanksgiving.  If you want to bait and shoot, shoot anything that passes within range, go to the woods in the middle of the day and burn up amunnition or hunt other members sections without permission, we're not interested.  If you have interest feel free to call me at 678-787-3877.


----------

